# 2012 prfa family fishing rodeo.



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

The rodeo books and tickets will be at the tackle stores this weekend(some today).
This year we have a "big raffle" $500 cash--5 drawings of $100 each--plus many,many other items to be drawn during the tournament. The raffle tickets will be $1 each for as many as you want. I will have them at the ticket outlets as well as you can pm me and i'll get them to you. You do not have to be present or even in the tounament to purchase raffle tickets.
The ticket outlets are:
1) tight lines b&t
711 n pace blvd--433-2962

2) outcast b&t
3520 barancas ave--457-1450

3)hot spots b&t
211 gulf breeze prkwy--916-7176

4)gulf breeze b&t
825 gulf breeze prkwy--932-6789

5) goin' fishin'
10870 lillian hwy--453-6001

6) broxon outdoors
8155 hwy 98 navvare--936-0230

tickets are still $25 ea. For the open and kayak div
the jr. Div. For kid's "under 13" are free-no ticket is needed just come weigh in your fish.
Good luck to everyone and if you have questions pm or call me @ 698-2901 thank you! Cliff pack

"please see rule changes in rodeo book for 2102"


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

What are he dates?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Sept. 14th,15th and 16th.AT SHORELINE PARK IN GULF BREEZE.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks. I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great tournament. Perfect time of year - great for yaks - Low entry, free fish fry, two dedicated categories (sponsored by GCKFA) and you can compete in all the other categories. 

Hope to see lots of us out there.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you post the rodeo book or a link to the book in the post? Thanks!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Too shallow to weigh in.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I can't find any details like rules or what species? Checked the prfa website and there was very little info besides the dates....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

caddy yakker said:


> i can't find any details like rules or what species? Checked the prfa website and there was very little info besides the dates....


you need to pick up a RODEO book at the locations listed above. Thats where all the info for the tournament is. Thanks cliff


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

cobe killer said:


> you need to pick up a RODEO book at the locations listed above. Thats where all the info for the tournament is. Thanks cliff


Thanks! Not long after I posted that I picked up a book while entering the tournament. Can't wait looks like a fun one!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Roll Call - who's IN?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Roll Call - who's IN?


This guy!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

me 2


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

is there a kayak divsion?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> is there a kayak divsion?


Yep kings and redfish


----------

